# PAPS with E&M



## Valerie813 (Mar 27, 2010)

Does anyone out there have an answer to this question:? What if a patient returns to the office for a repeat pap only- can our docs bill out a 99212 as well as the specimin handling for the pap?  For ex: if the first pap was inadequate or the patient needs to have another pap because the previous one showed abnormalities.  Our docs always place a 99212 for this visit... Is anyone else out there billing E&M's with these?????


----------



## mcaouette (Mar 27, 2010)

You cannot charge an office visit if the patient is only coming back for a repeat pap. You can only charge for the speciman and handling. 

Mary C.


----------



## rthames052006 (Mar 27, 2010)

Valerie813 said:


> Does anyone out there have an answer to this question:? What if a patient returns to the office for a repeat pap only- can our docs bill out a 99212 as well as the specimin handling for the pap?  For ex: if the first pap was inadequate or the patient needs to have another pap because the previous one showed abnormalities.  Our docs always place a 99212 for this visit... Is anyone else out there billing E&M's with these?????



Your provider should not be charging a 99212 for a repeat pap, only a handling fee.


----------



## hsmith67 (Mar 28, 2010)

*E&M with repeat pap*

Well, 

"There's strength in numbers".... No, you cannot bill the 99212 for a repeat pap. To me, this is no different than having a patient come in for a lab only visit prior to a physical - you are getting a specimen only so you should only for obtaining the specimen. I suppose they have the patient come back later to discuss the results and charge a 99213 or 99214? That way they get 3 E&M visits on one patient for a pap: E&M + pap, 99212 + repeat pap, and E&M to discuss results from repeat pap. 

Hunter Smith, CPC


----------



## Valerie813 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your help!


----------



## ALEW (Apr 30, 2010)

*repeat paps and E/M's*

Does anyone know where I can find that in writing?  I want to write an appeal against my OB/GYN for this exact senario.  I had a repeat pap due to insufficient cell collection and they charged me 99212 when I returned for a second pap.  To make matters worse, the original pap was done at my post-partum check!


----------

